

Study: Women Outnumber Men on Most Social Networks - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/social_networks_women_outnumber_men.php

======
Anon84
I posted this more for the set of stats they divulge than for the "more women
than men" tidbit. I'd been trying to get something long these lines for a
while. I never meant to turn it in to a "(wo)men are better/worse than
(wo)men", although I do believe that a healthy discussion on gender issues
(specially in a male dominated area) can be very productive.

------
axod
Is this really surprising? Of course they do.

------
sysop073
Study: Men Outnumber Women on Most Motorcycle Websites

------
RobertL
Yes, but men greatly outnumber women in regard to those who actually write the
code for these applications.

In fact, if you get right down to who's really in control of the site (e.g.
the developers) you will find that there are literally no women at all.

They are always way too busy yapping to ever have time to learn programming.

~~~
silencio
> They are always way too busy yapping to ever have time to learn programming.

That's the kind of statement that makes me _not_ want to be a developer
anymore.

You know what? So many developers are male, but I don't go blame the issues I
have with their work on their sexual identity. I go blame it on a mistake they
made. But no, if I make a mistake or do something unexpected, it's because I'm
female and not because I actually truly made a mistake that had nothing to do
with me being female at all, right?

Sorry I hate being seen for my body and not my brains. Sorry I hate being hit
on at every single fucking conference I attend. Sorry I have so many people
disbelieving what I do, even _after_ seeing my resume and listening to their
friends who only had glowing reviews for my work. This is all fucking
outrageous.

Please go have fun in your unusually gender-unbalanced field|industry, and
know that people like you making statements like yours is one of the major
reasons why.

